# Ladders



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

DH is wanting to add a ladder to the back of our new 26RLS. I have not noticed any Outbacks with ladders. Is there a reason for that? Can one be added to this model?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes, there is a reason.

The roofs of Outbacks are not made to be walked on. Thus, no point in having a ladder.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, there is a reason.
> 
> The roofs of Outbacks are not made to be walked on. Thus, no point in having a ladder.
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What they said. And, how will you get the rear slide open with a ladder mounted in the way?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

h2oman said:


> What they said. And, how will you get the rear slide open with a ladder mounted in the way?
> [snapback]86475[/snapback]​


The 26RLS does not have a rear slide........

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ditto PDX Doug

For washing I use a step ladder.

Thor


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

My 30frks has a factory installed ladder.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with the others also. And also, those rear windows look great. If I had a 26RLS, I would not want to look out the back window and see a ladder.

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why does you DW want a ladder added to your trailer? I'm guessing to carry large stuff?


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> I agree with the others also. And also, those rear windows look great. If I had a 26RLS, I would not want to look out the back window and see a ladder.


My thoughts exactly - I knew I would get enough negative comments to talk him out of it. I think he was really thinking of hauling bikes. I'll just show him some of the great bike rack mods on this site.

Thanks!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> > I agree with the others also. And also, those rear windows look great. If I had a 26RLS, I would not want to look out the back window and see a ladder.
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly - I knew I would get enough negative comments to talk him out of it. I think he was really thinking of hauling bikes. I'll just show him some of the great bike rack mods on this site.
> ...


Came on looking for negative comments, thats a first









Glad we could help









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> > I agree with the others also. And also, those rear windows look great. If I had a 26RLS, I would not want to look out the back window and see a ladder.
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly - I knew I would get enough negative comments to talk him out of it. I think he was really thinking of hauling bikes. I'll just show him some of the great bike rack mods on this site.
> ...


From what I hear, those ladder mounted bike racks are not good.

They put a beating on the bikes, and probably put a lot of stress on the walls.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> My thoughts exactly - I knew I would get enough negative comments to talk him out of it.


Glad we could be of assistance!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> > I agree with the others also. And also, those rear windows look great. If I had a 26RLS, I would not want to look out the back window and see a ladder.
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly - I knew I would get enough negative comments to talk him out of it. I think he was really thinking of hauling bikes. I'll just show him some of the great bike rack mods on this site.
> ...


we can be much more negative if you want






























like, 'a ladder, what a stupid idea', or 'who let you people on this site anyway'



























































my mom used to wash my mouth out with soap for talking like that







. guess I'll have to go wash my hands for typing like that







.

scott


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Cute


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Well maybe "negative comments" wasn't the right thing to say. I guess it could have been better expressed as "honest comments".


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> Well maybe "negative comments" wasn't the right thing to say. I guess it could have been better expressed as "honest comments".
> [snapback]86625[/snapback]​


Nah... negative comments sound so much better


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, there is a reason.
> 
> The roofs of Outbacks are not made to be walked on. Thus, no point in having a ladder.
> 
> ...


Ditto

Don


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Two questions: 
If Outback roofs are not made to be walked on - why did Curtis Trailers tell me that I could get up on the roof to clean it?

Second question: there is a reference in this string to "bike rack mods" on this site. How do I get to them?

we just got a used 26RS and we have a 4-bike hitch mount Yakima rack that I would really like to use; just cant figure out how to make that work.

thanks,
jonathan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jskeele said:


> Two questions:
> If Outback roofs are not made to be walked on - why did Curtis Trailers tell me that I could get up on the roof to clean it?
> 
> Second question: there is a reference in this string to "bike rack mods" on this site. How do I get to them?
> ...


Curtis Trailers eh? That must mean we have another PNW camper!! Yippe!! From my experience with Curtis, they will tell you anything to sell you the trailer. A lot of guys here from Oregon bought from Curtis, but my experencie with them has been one step above a used car salesman.

Just next door to Curtis is a custom truck shop that can either put a hitch on the front of your truck (that's what I'm doing) or then can give you a reference to "Hanks" in Hillsboro that will custom make and hitch for the Outback.

Please look into the PNW Rally...it's a grerat time and you can see a bunch of mods there. I know "Foxfam Outbacker" will be there (good friends of ours) and he has the hitch on the back of his 28BHS.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually you can go up on the roof. Minimally so that you can do work. They were not meant for NASCAR viewing or for storage. Hence, no ladder.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

What is the "PNW Rally" and how do I find out about it? Also - does your buddy Foxfam Outbacker have any pictures or descriptions of the bike hitch on the rear of their Outback? 
As for Curtis - I have been far less than impressed with their service and their prices. I went to the one in Aloha and they wanted $400 to install a Tornado Flush and when I called their Portland store to compare, the Portland store quoted me $135. The Aloha store also wanted $450 to weld a receiver hitch to the outback frame for my bike rack. Needless to say, I won't be paying them to do that.

Jonathan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

jskeele said:


> What is the "PNW Rally" and how do I find out about it? Also - does your buddy Foxfam Outbacker have any pictures or descriptions of the bike hitch on the rear of their Outback?
> As for Curtis - I have been far less than impressed with their service and their prices. I went to the one in Aloha and they wanted $400 to install a Tornado Flush and when I called their Portland store to compare, the Portland store quoted me $135. The Aloha store also wanted $450 to weld a receiver hitch to the outback frame for my bike rack. Needless to say, I won't be paying them to do that.
> 
> Jonathan
> [snapback]86819[/snapback]​


If you go into 'Forums' off the home page, you can see the Rally forum...that is where the PNW (Pacific North West) rally info is.

You can also do into gallery and search for the bike rack hitch mods.......

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jskeele said:


> What is the "PNW Rally" and how do I find out about it? Also - does your buddy Foxfam Outbacker have any pictures or descriptions of the bike hitch on the rear of their Outback?
> As for Curtis - I have been far less than impressed with their service and their prices. I went to the one in Aloha and they wanted $400 to install a Tornado Flush and when I called their Portland store to compare, the Portland store quoted me $135. The Aloha store also wanted $450 to weld a receiver hitch to the outback frame for my bike rack. Needless to say, I won't be paying them to do that.
> 
> Jonathan
> [snapback]86819[/snapback]​


Here is the link to the Pacific NW Rally

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5499

Send "Foxfam Outbacker" a Personal Message via this forum. I've seen his trailer hitch and it's nice. He had Curtis install it when he bought the trailer. I'd still recommend going to the Custom Truck shop right next door. They will give you a deal or point to you someone that can.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jskeele said:


> What is the "PNW Rally" and how do I find out about it?


 action *Welcome to Outbackers, jskeele!* action

It's always good to have another PNW Outbacker in the cult...er... clan!









The basic rally information is at the bottom of this post. If you have any more questions, drop me a note, and I will be glad to fill you in.

And, Congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

